# My new TCR Advanced.



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*My new Giant TCR Advanced.*

After my old racer cracked at the seat tube/stays junction, I decided it was time to go for a great deal on our team bike through our sponsorship with Giant.

I could not be more thrilled; 60 miles in and I'm still smiling. Don't walk, run, and pick up this born-racer from your LBS. Time will tell of course, and I haven't gotten to race her quite yet, but I think I'm going to be happy with this Giant for a very long time.

A few reflections:

First carbon bike. Mhmmm.  I like. Perhaps a placebo but I felt like it had a certain "feel" that was head-and-shoulders above my Bianchi 1885.

Campagnolo on a Giant is non-traditional, but oh so beautiful and a joy to ride as always.

This bike responds very well. Lively in a way that I've never been able to experience on a racing bike before (aluminum and steel frames before this one).


The build:

Giant TCR Advanced
Thompson stem/Deda Newton bars
Fizik Arione Saddle
Shimano Dura Ace Pedals
Campagnolo Centaur/Chorus 10 w/ Centaur Ultra Torque Cranks
Mavic Open Pros/Gatorskin clincher/Record hubs for training wheels
Ambrosio Nemesis/FMB tubular/Record hubs for racing wheels


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new frame. It is very durable. There is a bit of flex around the chainstay and BB when you are really putting the power down, but I don't mind it at all.

I ride mine like a beast and I usually pretend that it is a CX bike or XC bike at times and it handles amazingly well. My build is full Sram Force, 3T cockpit and Easton EA70's with 4000's tires.


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> Congrats on the new frame. It is very durable. There is a bit of flex around the chainstay and BB when you are really putting the power down, but I don't mind it at all.


Anyone else agree with this assessment? This is the first time I've heard "flex" associated with the TCR Advanced...at least the current production TCR. (2009 and newer) I've never noticed any, but it's my first and only road bike so I don't have a whole lot to compare with.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I bought the TCR Advanced because of the extremely tight rear triangle. After test riding many carbon bikes, the TCR was hands down the stiffest full carbon road bike out there. Absolutely have never felt any frame flex what so ever....None. Literally impossible to make the chainstay flex at all. Truly a beautiful bike...congrats !


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I don't have any frame flex in my TCR either, however I do have the smallest size available which tends to mean the triangle is tight. My LBS mechanic commented on how awesome the press-fit BB cups are, and that they are probably even better than the BB30 bottom-brackets.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful bike! Enjoy it for many miles. :thumbsup:


----------

